# D-Lan und Strahlung?



## MikeHase1 (27. September 2010)

Moin zusammen,

Ich betreibe zu Hause noch einen W-Lan Spot, nun ist
unser Baby ist da und daher möchte ich nach Möglichkeit die Strahlung so gut es geht in meiner Wohnung reduzieren.

Ich würde mir daher gerne ein dLAN® 200 AVsmart+ Starter Kit zulegen.

Meine Frage hierzu ist: Es wird ja ein Signal auf die Gesamte Strohmleitung meiner Wohnung / Haus aufmodeliert. Weiss jemand ob hierbei eine Strahlung entsteht? 
Mache ich dadurch meine Wohnung zu einer großen Antenne?

Das Signal der Wlan Anlage soll ja nicht so wirklich toll sein. Daher ziehe ich im Augenblick immer ein Kabel durch die halbe Wohnung...Nur ist dies auf Dauer keine Lösung. 
Funktelefon und Handy soll ja noch schlimmer sein...
Nur möchte ich nicht eine Strahlungsquelle rauswerfen um mir die nächste ins Haus zu holen.

Danke


----------



## robbe (27. September 2010)

Ich versteh deine Sorgen ein wenig, da ich auch erst vor kurzem Vater geworden bin, aber man sollte es nicht übertreiben.
Die Strahlung von W-lan ist so minimal, das glaube selbst normale Haushaltsgeräte und Lan-Kabel mehr Strahlung abgeben. 
Wir werden heutzutage in jeder Lebenslage mit so viel (meist ungefährlicher) Strahlung belastet, das ein W-lan Signal da auch nichts mehr ausrichtet.


----------



## rocc (27. September 2010)

Praktisch gesehen geben sogar Steckdosen Strahlung ab.
Ich würde auch nicht auf D-LAN umsteigen, nur aufgrund der Strahlung. Immerhin senden Handys und andere Telefone im Haus weitaus, weitaus, weitaus mehr Strahlen aus, als das heimeigene WLAN-Netzwerk. (Die negative Beeinflussung der Mobiltelefon-Strahlung auf den menschlichen Körper ist noch lange nicht bestätigt  )


----------



## Skysnake (27. September 2010)

Das mit dem Handy, schnurlosem Telefon, W-LAN etc. kannste dir sparen. Ganz einfach deswegen, weil die Strahlung ziemlich gering ist, und zweitens weil du trotzdem nochdie Radiosender hast, und die sind von der Leistung um einiges höher als alles andere (Vorallem wenn du bischen durch die Gegend fährst und bei nem Sendemasten mal vorbei kommst)

Es wird zwar darüber spekuliert, das es eventuell Auswirkungen geben könnte, aber wenn dann wohl eher direkt im Umkreis von MW Sendeanlagen, die mit wirklich extremen Leistungen senden. So wie die Weltweite Radiostation des Vatikan bei Rom.

Alles was du aber so im normalen Betrieb/Haushalt abbekommst kannste getrost ignorieren, denn jetzt kommt der ausschlaggebende dritte Grund.

Wir werden jede Sekunde unseres Lebens mit kosmischer Strahlung bombardiert, noch und nöcher. Von Radon in Kellern mal ganz zu schweigen, oder gar nen Flug mit nem Flugzeug in größeren Höhen..... Also das würde deinem Kind mehr schaden als alle elektrischen Geräte in deinem Haushalt zusammen. Tuts aber nicht, weil der Körper eben dran gewöhnt ist das er jede Sekunde mit zich Teilchen ausm All bombardiert wird, und gelernt hat falls mal nen Fehler auftritt, diesen zu beheben.


----------



## K3n$! (27. September 2010)

Ich habe hier folgendes Bild bei Google gefunden, vielleicht hilft es dir ja weiter 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (27. September 2010)

Wenn du ein Wlan mit 5GHz hättest, wäre es am besten, da dort am wenigsten Energie verwendet wird. Allerdings sind die ganzen anderen elektromagnetischen Wellen (Handy usw.) viel "gefährlicher". Wenn du nur wegen der Strahlenbelastung wechseln willst, lohnt es sich nicht. Falls du wechseln möchtest, solltest du lieber das Dlan 200AVplus nehmen, da man das Display des AVsmart überhaupt nicht benötigt


----------



## Wannseesprinter (28. September 2010)

Hallo,

wenn du kein "Funker" bist und dein Kind und du kein Implantat hast, das auf elektromagnetische Strahlung empfindlich reagieren könnte , dürfte dich und dein Kind die Strahlung geringfügig berühren. Du hast im gesamten Land ein breites Spektrum von Strahlungen, die fast jede Wohnung so erreicht, dass die von Homeplug ausgehende Strahlung (fast) nicht erwähnenswert ist.

Interessante Grafik von devolo!

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## FatBoo (28. September 2010)

Ganz weit vorne was Strahlung angeht sind übrigens diese Babyfon-Dinger. Schon suspekt XD


----------



## Mariollo (28. September 2010)

Strahlungsempfindliche Personen haben kein Handy, kein WLAN und ein schnurgebundenes Haustelefon. Die Steckdosen sind extra abgesichert und um Fremdstrahlung auszuschließen, verwenden Tapeten und Fenster, die mit einem Kupfergeflecht versehen sind.

Ich hab auch ein Kleinkind zuhause. Anfangs hab ich zeitweise LAN Kabel durch die Wohnung gelegt, später mit einen Router angeschafft, bei dem WLAN extern sich abschalten lässt. Das alte C1 Telefon wurde gegen ein Siemens C475 ersetzt. Würde sagen, dass dies reicht. Gegen den Rest lässt sich wenige unterehmen.


----------



## Skysnake (28. September 2010)

und war alles total sinnfrei. Wie gesagt, wenn du wirklich weniger Strahlung haben willst, pack jemanden hinter mehreren Metern Blei. Sinn? Keiner, weil der Menschliche Körper wie gesagt dafür ausgelegt ist dies auszuhalten. Nennt sich Evolution.

Wie gesagt, solange du nicht neben einer mehrere MegaWatt Sendeanlage wohnst isses total egal.


----------



## Mariollo (28. September 2010)

Das würde mich nicht mal so sehr stören, aber wie Leute unterhalb von Hochspannungsleitungen wohnen können, bleibt mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## zcei (28. September 2010)

Sie mögen das knistern bei Regen 

Ne aber das versteh ich auch nicht, bei nem Freund hab ich total schlecht geschlafen, weil er unter so nem Teil wohnt -.-

aber der Rest der Strahlung macht eigentlich nichts aus. Wenn es gefährlich wäre, hätte Deutschland das schon abgeschafft


----------



## Wannseesprinter (29. September 2010)

Moin moin,

dass mancher nicht so bequem schlafen kann, wie andere unter den gleichen Umständen, wird auch stark vom "Bau" des Körpers abhängig sein.

Ich konnte in Erfahrung bringen, dass Powerline/Homeplug unter Umständen nicht stabilisierte Netzteile von elektronischen Geräten "stören" könnte. Inwiefern sich dies aber auswirkt und wie weit die Funktion jedes einzelnen Gerätes eingeschränkt werden könnte, hier dürfe ebenfalls auch die Güte der verwendeten Elektronik eine Rolle spielen.

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------

